# New Yard at Tradewinds & Atlantic Railroad



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Yestuday at the annual fun run of the year I proposed the next expansion of the Tradewinds & Atlantic Gauge 1 track.
Due to the influx of new members and the success of the track it got unanimously approved!
Ill keep you all posted when we start construction.

This is how it looks now (minus the wood mess in the middle lol):










This is the new plan: 









BTW, the old thread on when it was initially built if you missed it
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...aspx


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Andrew,

Looks like you have a good group going there. Keep it up!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, I will bring my new BF#13 mike down in Feb. to try out the new trackwork. I guess it has cooled down enough for you guys to come out from the air conditioning and go to work outdoors. My track disappeared under snow Sunday, but it melted today. 

Larry


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

We still have a bit of snow on the ground and it will be COLD tonight here in NewEngland!


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

What is " metal bridge "? are you replacing some of the wood with a bridge? 

Can't wait to build this. Andrew the switch on the middle track to snap over from inner track any chance of reversing that so we can go from yard to middle track with out needing to reverse or from the " steam up siding" to the yard in one motion.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Ya, that switch is directionless, I mean it can be set to either way, I sent the invoice to the club treasure, hope he sends off the check (lol), it will give is exactly $500 left for the wood/hardware/extra pieces. 

Metal Bridge is a placeholder, I was hoping to railroad up some of the areas a bit better than the wood structure it is now. Just have to keep in mind, its a public park and it has to be VERY sturdy, with whatever we do (even a walk over bridge with will double as our "tunnel")

(Pictures arent showing up, home server is down atm, will fix as soon as I get home - dns updating script is broken I guess lol)


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Andrew,

Just weld up the bridge from re-bar like Larry Herget did on his layout. Make sure you have ample clearance - as a K-36 will rip off the cab and not even put a mark on the bridge.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the frame for the yard is almost done, here is our weekend progress


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

Gah why did I not know you were gonna start work lol>


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

It was literally a spur-of-the-moment thing, the park wanted to clean up the 2x4's for the stupid green-way opening day(diplomats in route) and I needed them for the yard (I still kept about 15 good boards but had to lug them all to the barn). 
Track should be on order if norm got my email this time, he said he never got the last email I sent to him, doh. 

Besides it was a normal club work day


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Update: 
I have received 80 pounds of Stainless track and switches ready for installation, will probably finish this addition by the 3rd week of December. 

Main work week will be Sat and Sun (Dec 10th &11th ). I am shooting to finish the track work by then. 

Stay tuned for more pictures!


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

WOOT i have both those days off this time arount


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

Sorry about sunday spent all sat night and Sunday morning attempting to data recovery on a hdd 
I am having a run of bad luck 

As lastnight. Build 7601 stopped working on windows 7 ( ever since it upgraded from 7600)


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL, I got pretty far, 10 out of 15 switches installed, some of the siding installed. Have to jumper past the switches on the mainline to get the electric guys up and running early tomorrow morning for run day. 


I hope to be finishing the track expansion tomorrow. (just track, the siding blocks will not be powered as of this moment - that will be next)


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Andrew, looks good. 

Wish I had the time to come down there for a steam up.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

The new yard is finished (minus the draw bridge to get to the middle yard area, and a transformer table for the sparkies), here are some pictures:



























Everyone is welcome to run with us, we run every third weekend of the month, 10am-4pm
Track is located at Tradewinds Park North, Coconut Creek, FL


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great! Now, if I can get my charger to work I'll have a loco running soon . .


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, I hope to see you and try out the track again in a couple of months. 

"Charger"? Pete, don't you know that electricity and water don't mix? 

Larry


----------



## Bruce (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

don't you know that electricity and water don't mix 
Yeah, but the batteries for the r/c gear haven't been touched since last spring - they were left in FL. I'd like to get it working again. 

Luckily the charger is under warranty so it should get fixed soon.


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

What a beautiful layout! I can't wait to visit! Great job guys! What is the distance between tracks? Will my new K-36 have any trouble when there are other trains running? I have read a few posts saying that the width of the K-36 is so much that I have to be really careful! Also, that I could damage the switch track parts???


I know my Ruby would have a good time out there too! ;-)

Best Regards,

Jameel


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Andrew's dad ran his K28 through the layout, your K-36 should have no issues.


----------

